# Horse property used for cows and sheep?



## bohogardenia (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi there! I'm completely new - to both this board and to backyard farming! 

My husband and I, along with our three little boys, recently purchased a home on 3 acres which have, in the past, been used for horses, chickens, pigs and who knows what else. We are thrilled about our new home, and excited about the possibilities ahead of us!

We'd like to eventually welcome a milk cow or two and a few sheep, but I'm wondering about our accommodations for them. We have two roughly 1-acre pastures, one with a small barn (we were told it holds three horses, plus it has an open shelter, a large shed area, and a half door leading into... another supply area?) and one with a shelter attached to a shed. This is a stupid question, but stalls are stalls, right? Should we consider anything special when thinking of bringing a cow or a few sheep into a barn like that?

The wooden fencing is typical for what one would see in horse pastures - 4ft tall, three large boards as slats. I'm guessing this would be enough for the cow, but what adjustments should we make to the fencing for sheep? I'm not fond of the idea of electric fences, due to the aforementioned little boys!

Any thoughts or suggestions are very welcome! Thanks!


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds decent but Imo I would ad electric at top and about 12" 
kids do learn that the fence is hot and unless they have a heart issue a zap wont hurt....(I have a 4 yr old and 15 mo old) 

Sheep will (mine would) not only consider slipping thru fence boards and rub on it making it weak.


----------



## Bossroo (Apr 16, 2013)

Both will go over, under, around, and through this type of fence. Also not tall enough, as well as all manner of predators as well as neighborhood/ stray dumped dogs will get in and do quite a bit of chasing as well as kill, main, and destroy one's beasties .       What one needs is  5- 6 ft woven wire fence with electric wires added.  Next, what forage and amount of it does the land produce as to animal carrying capacity?       Supplemental hay and grain may be needed ! Enjoy your new home.


----------



## ourflockof4 (Apr 17, 2013)

Unless you have a really bad predator problem a 6' fence is just crazy & a huge waste of money. Most canines don't get in a pasture by going over a fence, it is usually under or through it. 

Your 4' fence will easily keep in a full sized cow. Smaller calves & sheep will be able to get through though. I would add a couple hot wires just to keep them off the fence though.

With only 2 acres I would look into milk goats instead of cows though. Depending on you location & carring capacity of the pasture you will more then likely have to suppliment feed even one cow. Especially being new to livestock goats would be a better fit in my opinion.

If you are really against electric then you could put a woven wire fence inside your existing board fence.

Depending on when the barn was used last the only thing I would do is clean it real good, then use it.


----------



## bohogardenia (Apr 17, 2013)

We're in Northern Virginia where it isn't at all dry, but we're assuming we'll still need to supplement the feed of a Jersey on two acres since we don't know exactly what's growing in those pastures yet... and _especially_ if we add a sheep. We do have several family members with livestock so we aren't completely unfamiliar, but we've just never personally raised our own. 

Here's a pic taken early last fall. Could we just fill in the gaps with lines of electric wire? We aren't exceptionally rural and have heard predators aren't a huge problem in that area, although I suppose loose dogs are a problem anywhere.  







(And we're not big enough fans of goats or their milk to keep them ourselves, so we'll probably just find another local cow share program if we can't keep our own cow!)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 17, 2013)

I think your fence is adequate to keep cows in.  I don't know sheep, but I do know goats, it would not keep goats in.

But, it will not keep predators out.  I think it is tall enough, but I would add 4' woven wire to the existing fence.  Will definitely keep the sheep in then, and the predators out.  At least as best one can keep predators out.

Your space looks really nice.  Congratulations on the new home.

As far as not being a fan of goats milk, I bet you've never produced your own goats milk.


----------



## promiseacres (Apr 17, 2013)

Lots of people use Dexter's or mini cows might be a better option for 2 acres


----------



## perchie.girl (Apr 18, 2013)

bohogardenia said:
			
		

> We're in Northern Virginia where it isn't at all dry, but we're assuming we'll still need to supplement the feed of a Jersey on two acres since we don't know exactly what's growing in those pastures yet... and _especially_ if we add a sheep. We do have several family members with livestock so we aren't completely unfamiliar, but we've just never personally raised our own.
> 
> Here's a pic taken early last fall. Could we just fill in the gaps with lines of electric wire? We aren't exceptionally rural and have heard predators aren't a huge problem in that area, although I suppose loose dogs are a problem anywhere.
> 
> ...


I would use both anti climb fence AND hot wire.  I have horses and goats.  Am wanting sheep but still learning because they are less tame than goats.  The hot wire teaches respect for the fence and the Anti climb wire or field fence is a safety net for when the hot wire goes out for what ever reason. AND it will go out.  guaranteed....

Your worse predators aren't really predators but Dogs either roaming or feral.  Dogs chase and kill when their "object for play" is not mobile any longer they look for another.  Hot wire works for them as well.  I had a pack of dogs come through and terrorize my goats by running the fence and bouncing off it.  The more the goats ran the more the dogs invested in the game.  If I had been home those dogs would have been "disappeared".  My neighbor told me about it.  I wound up putting a sight barrier for the dogs in the form of a roll of plastic swimming pool wall.  The goats got relief and the dogs lost interest....  I never had to put up Electric.  

Good fencing for your livestock is essential.  Look at what you have.... go inside the enclosure and push on the boards.  If it looks like the boards will push off.... then they are nailed on the wrong side for animal containment.  Easy enough to correct .... pull the board off and put them on the inside.   But then reinforce with field or anticlimb AND electric.  

If you decide on cows then it gets easier.  Cattle panels are usually rather inexpensive.  Put them on the inside of the corral or paddock.  This is where the cow spends the evening and or gets fed, I would set this up with the hotwire on the outside so as to give them a place to retreat to.  But I would use Hot wire inside the pasture area.  Dogs can still terrorize a cow but a cow is better equipped to defend themselves.  

Your best bet as novices is to go with a Share for now with a place that will teach you the ins and outs of livestock management.  Because Containment is only a part of the whole picture.  Feed, Vaccinations, parasite management, foot management, are only parts of the whole scope of keeping livestock.   They would also possibly teach you about milking and all the ins and outs of that as well.

deb


----------



## Kellykidz (Apr 18, 2013)

bohogardenia said:
			
		

> We're in Northern Virginia where it isn't at all dry, but we're assuming we'll still need to supplement the feed of a Jersey on two acres since we don't know exactly what's growing in those pastures yet... and _especially_ if we add a sheep. We do have several family members with livestock so we aren't completely unfamiliar, but we've just never personally raised our own.
> 
> Here's a pic taken early last fall. Could we just fill in the gaps with lines of electric wire? We aren't exceptionally rural and have heard predators aren't a huge problem in that area, although I suppose loose dogs are a problem anywhere.
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful pasture and barn setup.  Is your fence wood slats?  My Lowline Angus has never challenged a fence but while she is eating with her head down she will just pop out the boards without knowing what she has done.  I love the ease of putting up a couple electric wires and a solar charger so they remember to stop walking.


----------



## Berner Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Go with a mini cow and you'll do fine!  Would add either more boards, woven wire, or electric though to strengthen the fence.


----------



## RockyMountainFarms (May 15, 2014)

If your cow gets spooked it will go through those boards. At work I've seen where cows bent the metal cow panels so bad they were thrown away.


----------



## bcnewe2 (May 15, 2014)

I would add woven wire to the existing fence.  I've only used electric when it was to hard to put hard fencing up. It works but has to be maintained way more than regular fencing.  Woven wire added on the inside of the slat fence would  make it stronger. I know it feels like a lot of space but a cow would eat that down in a few weeks or less. Plus make a mess once the grass was gone.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Jun 19, 2014)

promiseacres said:


> Lots of people use Dexter's or mini cows might be a better option for 2 acres


I totally agree. Mini- Jersey cows would be a great fit and some Fresian dairy sheep should fulfill your need for milk and possibly an Alpine dairy goat or 2.


----------

